# Trek Remedy 17,5 2013 Geometrie



## Portiman (11. März 2014)

Hallo,

Meine Frau wünscht sich dieses Jahr ein Fully.
Wir sind jetzt auf ein gutes Angebot für ein Trek Remedy gestoßen.

Ich finde leider nirgendwo die Geometrie des 26er Remedy in 17,5 Zoll. Das 650 B soll genau 579/582 mm haben (je nach Einstellung)

Meine Frau ist 165 mit einer Schrittlänge von 78 cm. Laut dem Bikefit-Calculator sollte die Oberrohrlänge 
möglichst 579 mm nicht überschreiten.

Hat eine der Ladies hier Erfahrung mit dem Remedy bei ähnlicher Größe, bzw die Geometriedaten parat?
Das Bike würde natürlich probegefahren werden. Allerdings müssen wir erstmal 230 km fahren, deswegen würde ich gern vorher ein paar Daten abgleichen und eure Meinung erfahren. 

Ansonsten haben wir noch das Radon Slide 150 W, Canyon Spectral 7.0 W und das Specialized Safire Comp 2013 in Betracht gezogen. Leider ist keines der Bikes mal so eben um die Ecke zu testen. Optisch gefällt ihr das Remedy am besten
Das Speci wäre das einzige mit "echter Lady-Geometrie", was ihr optisch einigermaßen gefällt.
Die ganzen anderen Lady-Bikes mit komisch abgeknickten Oberrohren kommen wohl nicht in Frage.

Über Eure Ratschläge Würden wir uns freuen!

Grüße, 
Michael


----------



## scylla (12. März 2014)

Portiman schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Meine Frau wünscht sich dieses Jahr ein Fully.
> Wir sind jetzt auf ein gutes Angebot für ein Trek Remedy gestoßen.
> ...



1. melde ich Zweifel an, ob bei der Körpergröße/Schrittlänge nicht 17,5'' per se eine Nummer zu groß ist? Schon allein von der Sitzrohrlänge her. (Zumindest bei der "Radgattung" eines Remedy, zum Trekkingradeln würd's wohl gehen )

2. warum schaut ihr nach einer "echten Lady-Geometrie"? Gibt's da irgendwelche speziellen Vorlieben oder Wünsche? Die Farbe kann's deiner Aussage zufolge schon mal nicht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (12. März 2014)

hier findest du die "alten" Trek-Seiten:

https://web.archive.org/web/2012062...es/mountain/technical_trail/remedy/remedy_9_e

17,5'' ist viel zu groß! Sofern das Rad artgerecht gehalten werden soll glaube ich nicht, dass deine Frau damit besonders glücklich werden würde. Schnäppchenpreis hin oder her.

Ich glaub den Weg zum Probefahren könnt ihr euch glatt sparen


----------



## lucie (12. März 2014)

17,5" ist viel zu groß. Ich selbst habe SL 82cm und würde es in dieser Größe nicht fahren wollen. 

Was fährt denn Deine Freundin, also in welchem Gelände ist sie im Moment unterwegs und in welche Richtung soll es gehen, eher Touren, technische Trails...?

Wie scylla schon erwähnt hat, wird sie um eine Probefahrt verschiedener Bikes nicht herumkommen. Woher kommt ihr denn?


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/thread-fuer-probefahrt.553511/page-3#post-11810264


----------



## mtbbee (12. März 2014)

Auch wenn ein Trek EX9 oder ein TopFuel kein Remedy ist ... mit 77er Schrittlänge bin ich bzw. fahre ich die Treks in 15,5"


----------



## 4mate (12. März 2014)

Portiman schrieb:


> Ich finde leider nirgendwo die Geometrie des 26er Remedy in 17,5 Zoll. Das 650 B soll genau 579/582 mm haben (je nach Einstellung)
> 
> Meine Frau ist 165 mit einer Schrittlänge von 78 cm. Laut dem Bikefit-Calculator sollte die Oberrohrlänge
> möglichst 579 mm nicht überschreiten.


17,5"?!  Dazu muss man ~ 180cm groß sein!

Vergiss es. Das kannst du knicken:


Das Remedy ist bei dieser Körpergröße und Beininnenlänge vollkommen ungeeignet,
da selbst das 15,5" Modell die selben Maße bei Standover/Überstandshöhe aufweist!

"Komisch abgeknickte Oberrohre" sind äußerst sinnvoll. Gäbe es diese nicht, könnten
eine ganz große Anzahl von Personen unter ~165 überhaupt gar kein MTB fahren...


----------



## Esprit999 (12. März 2014)

Hallo,

also ich bin 168 cm groß (Schritlänge weiss ich nicht) und ich hab ein Trek Fuel Ex 17,5" und würde es nie mehr hergeben wollen, denn ich fühl mich pudelwohl drauf und es passt perfekt !!!


----------



## Portiman (12. März 2014)

Wow...erstmal vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten.
Meine Frau hatte mal ein Cube Ltd in 16 Zoll und das war von der Rahmengrösse Grenzwertig klein. Der Sattel musste ganz nach hinten geschoben werden und trotzdem war das Knie zu weit vorne in der waagerechten Stellung der Kurbel. Oberrohr war dagegen gut.
Wie gesagt, der Bikefit Calculator ordnet sie für Allmountain zwischen den meissten 16 und 18 Zoll Varianten ein.
Ergebnisse lauten:

Oberrohr bis 579 mm
Vorbau 63-87 mm
Sattelhöhe 647 mm bis 707 mm
Übersandshöhe 744 - 760 mm

Es soll ein komfortables und wendiges Trailbike sein, dass genug potenzial nach oben bietet. Wir kommen zwar aus dem Norden, aber im Urlaub soll es ja auch zu gebrauchen sein. Grundsätzlich würden auch etwas weniger Federweg reichen a'la Canyon Nerve, Trek Fuel oder eben das Safire von Specialized etc. Ich fahre ein Stumpi FSR Elite 29er.
Die Farbe spielt schon bei ihr eine Rolle und optisch soll es ihr auch von der Form gefallen.
Die neuen Farben der Canyon Spectral W in Mattgrau fand sie nicht so toll... Manches Rahmendesign mag sie auch nicht. Cube WLS z.B. Ist nix für sie... Das Scott Genius oder Spark findet sie wiederum ganz schick vom Rahmendesign.

Sorry für Schreibfehler... Schreibe vom Handy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4mate (12. März 2014)

Eine Oberrohrlänge von 579mm ist "meine" optimale ORL - bei einer Körpergröße von 179cm
und relativ langen Beinen und  'schrecklich' langen Armen...

*Bike Fit Calculator* lässt keine Einstellung in cm zu, trotz Wahlmöglichkeit  **,
das ist -> ZIEMLICH ********** ... ähem suboptimal, erst alles in Inch umzurechnen 

Es gibt genug inländische Größenrechner!
Die ergeben etwas ganz anderes:



Für die angegebene Körpergröße ist die Beininnenlänge _relativ_ lang, d.h  im Umkehrschluss:
lange Beine / kurzer Oberkörper, vereinfacht gesagt.

Wenn dann ein 16" Cube 'grenzwertig klein' war, entzieht sich das meinem Verständnis; bzw. ohne
genaue Angabe des Modells können daraus keinerlei verwertbare Rückschlüsse gezogen werden.
Also entweder genauere Angaben oder ein Foto seitlich aufgenommen. Nur das hilft weiter.

Noch etwas zur  Überstandhöhe, egal was die diverse Rechner  aussagen: Zwischen Schritt und
Oberrohr sollten 10cm Platz sein. Punkt. Das ist die gültige Faustformel.

Wenn dann weniger als 4cm und bis zu 2cm als ausreichend 'errechnet' werden, bleibt dafür nur 
dieses Emoticon  bzw. besser gleich  dieses


----------



## Portiman (12. März 2014)

Das mit den Inches stimmt nicht. Man kann vorher in cm Wählen. Dass dort im Hintergrund trotzdem Inch steht Ist ein Programmierfehler! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scylla (12. März 2014)

persönliche Meinung:
ich bin 170 groß mit 82cm Schrittlänge.
Gegenüber der Frau des TE mit 165cm Körpergröße/78 cm Schrittlänge düfte ich von der Oberkörperlänge nicht so weit entfernt sein, rechnerisch 1cm (da fast alles was ich absolut größer bin in der Schrittlänge steckt). Wie das mit der Armlänge aussieht weiß ich natürlich nicht. Ich habe für meine Größe eher kurze Arme.
Meine optimale Oberrohrlänge (horizontal) ist irgendwas zwischen 570 und 600 mm, allerdings mit 35mm -max. 50 mm Vorbauten. Größere Rahmenhöhen als 16'' (ca. 40-41cm Sitzrohrlänge) mag ich dabei nicht haben an einem "wendigen Trailbike", wie es gesucht wird. Sowas muss man schon gezielt suchen, bei sehr vielen Herstellern ist mir entweder das Oberrohr zu kurz oder das Sitzrohr lang. Was ich bisher gelesen habe, könnte sich für die Frau des TE ein ähnliches Problem ergeben.

Die Cubes sind relativ "gestaucht", kurzes googeln ergab für das 16'' LTD eine horizontale Oberrohrlänge von 556 mm. Das wäre mir persönlich auch zu kurz.

Diese ganzen Online-Rechner kann man imho sowieso in die Tonne kloppen. Das gibt höchstens einen ganzganz groben Anhaltspunkt, an dem man erste Probefahrten orientieren kann 
Bei mir kommt da auch irgendwas mit 17-19'' Rahmengröße raus. Real würde ich ein Rad in der Rahmengröße schon allein wegen der Sitzrohrlänge nur für leichte CC-Touren/Feldwege nehmen.
Sofern bei den Rechnern nur die Schrittlänge abgefragt wird, oder nur eine Rahmengröße rauskommt, besagt das Ergebnis sowieso weniger als gar nichts. Man muss schon die Gesamtheit betrachten aus Reach/Stack bzw. Oberrohrlänge/Sitzrohrlänge/Sitzrohrwinkel und beim Fahrer aus Körpergröße/Schrittlänge/Oberkörperlänge/Armlänge, etc.
Gott sei Dank gibt es bei den verschiedenen Bikeherstellern die unterschiedlichsten Designs und Geometriekonzepte, so ist für jeden was dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Portiman (12. März 2014)

Hallo Scylla. Vielen Dank für Deine ausführlichen Kommentare.
Wie ich ja schon sagte, soll der Calculator uns auch nur einen Anhaltspunkt geben, in welche Richtung wir schauen müssen.
So weit bist du ja tatsächlich nicht vom Maß weg. 
Interessant wäre es nochmal, die Armlänge zu vergleichen.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (15. März 2014)

Man muss auch bedenken, dass es bei Trek zwei verschiedene Größen gibt einmal Virtual und einmal Actual. Actual ist die kleinere eigentliche Größe und Virtual  wie der Name sagt nur eine virtuelle Größe. Sprich man muss immer von der kleineren Größe ausgehen. Ein S-Rahmen hat somit Actual 16,5` und Virtual 17,5`(Größenangabe steht auf der Vorderseite des Sitzrohrs direkt über dem Tretlager). Das wäre übrigens die Größe die bei meinen 1,70m und Schrittlänge 76cm passen würde, bin ich auch schon Probe gefahren und passt super  (und ich bin auch auf der Suche danach )


----------



## Portiman (15. März 2014)

Hallo Greenhorn. 
Ja, das Remedy wäre Virtual 17,5. meine Frau ist inzwischen auf einem Trek fuel 17,5 gefahren und von der Geometrie hat's ihr super gefallen.
Das Problem mit der Überstandshöhe ist aber nicht von der Hand zu weisen und somit hat sie sich nun auf ein Specialized Safire oder Rumor eingeschossen... Das Fuel war zwar noch so gerade ok von der Überstandshöhe, aber viel weniger geht da nicht mehr. Das Remedy ist allein schon wegen des größeren Federwegs noch höher und damit kein Thema mehr...


----------



## Norts (24. März 2014)

Ich bin nur 5 cm kleiner und hatte das 2011er Remedy, 26 Zoll in 15,5, virtual 16,5: War zu groß. Die Überstandshöhe hat gar nicht gepasst.


----------



## mäxx__ (27. März 2014)

Melde mich auch kurz:

Meine Frau fährt mit 172cm und 82cm Beinlänge ein Remedy in 17,5" virtual/16,5" actual.
Vorbau haben wir von 80mm auf 90mm geändert.

_*So:*_

Mein Junior ist z.Z. 167cm und hat eine Beinlänge von 70cm und der fährt sehr gerne mit "Mamas Remedy"und das sieht sogar stimmig aus, wenn er mit dem Radl fäht.

Ich hätte da jetzt keine Bedenken bei deiner Gattin.


----------



## HiFi XS (27. März 2014)

Ich finde ein Remedy als erstes Fully zu viel  Warum gleich so 'viel' Federweg? Ist meinstens nicht nötig - oder will sie gleich schwere Passagen fahren, Drops von 1 meter machen und Alpentouren durch anspruchvolle Gelände? Kleinere, leichtere Frauen sind, meine bescheidene Meinung nach, besser mit 120 mm bedient. Leichter, wendiger und damit kannst du eine Menge fahren - locker bis S2. Es gibt so viele sinnfreie Vorurteile was 'All-Mountain' sein soll.

Was für Federweg ist sie bisher gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Portiman (27. März 2014)

Hallo. Sie ist ein Hardtail mit 100 mm gefahren. Sie hat sich aber auch bereits anderweitig entschieden und ist begeistert:
Specialized Rumor Comp! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HiFi XS (27. März 2014)

29 er mit 110mm?
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...es-29er-mountainbike-fuer-frauen.789487.2.htm

Eigentlich sinnvoll für viele Zwecke (auch wenn viele hier 29er nicht mögen...)


----------



## Portiman (27. März 2014)

Ja. Sie fühlt sich super drauf wohl. Tolle Laufruhe und für ihr Gefühl überraschend handlich und wendig. Das alte Bike war ein 26er Hardtail 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

